# All about timing



## zxt (Jun 17, 2006)

I checked my B14's (GA16DNE) timing using the timing light I got from ebay.

Searching thru the net, I read that the marking's from the firewall to the radiator are -5 0 5 10 15 20 on B14's.

It turned out that my current timing was at 18 degrees with TPS plugged and its 22 degrees with TPS unplugged. Now I read also that to check the timing you need to unplug the TPS and adjust your base idle first to 675 rpm but its really not clear whether you will plug the TPS back or leave it unplugged.

The current position of the Dizzy is exactly at the middle with same gap on each side. I pulled the Dizzy towards me until it reached the end of the adjustment setting, checked the timing again and it only goes up to 15 degrees TPS plugged and 18 degrees TPS unplugged. Pushing the Dizzy away from me until it reached the other end the timing goes to 40 degrees TPS plug and 44 degrees unplug.

So basically heres the settings.

Current (Dizzy position is at the middle)
18 degrees - TPS plugged / 22 degrees TPS unplugged
Maximum retard
15 degrees / 18 degrees
Maximum advance
40 degrees / 44 degrees

My questions are:

Why I can not set it at 10 degrees? Timing chain not properly timed? Dizzy malfuntioning? Or was it vacuum lost?

I just recently have the timing chain re time (maybe its not properly timed) so Im not sure if its done the right way.

I also noticed that the timing goes up and down, the markings doesnt stick to one place, it goes up and down with bout 3 to 4 degrees increments. So when I said 18 degrees, the timing actually goes 16 to 20 degrees up and down. What causing it?

Anyone?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## steverino (Jul 17, 2006)

You must be in "Timing Mode" to check and alter your base timing. During normal operation, the ECU constantly changes the ignition timing based on the inputs it receives from the various sensors. You must follow the procedure wonderfully illustrated here:

http://www.nissanforums.com/ga16de-1-6l-engine/118530-definitive-guide-how-adjust-timing.html

Steve


----------



## zxt (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks for link Steve.

Thats what exactly I did. Adjust the base idle first before checking my timing with the same procedure.

I was thinking, maybe a slipping crank pulley or something?

I already change my distributor and so far it improves a little bit. Now I can go as low as 12 degrees but the dizzy position is at the maximum retard already. If I put it in the middle then the reading would be 22degrees, now it is set at 15 degrees and the dizzy position is cxlose to the maximum retard.


----------



## steverino (Jul 17, 2006)

In your first post, you talk of getting timing readings both with the TPS plugged-in and unplugged. Checking the timing with the TPS plugged-in is meaningless unless you are curious to see what the ECU is doing to it during normal operation. Simply unplugging the TPS will not get you into timing mode. Unplugging TPS, restarting the engine, then 3 revs past 3000 is vital to set the ECU into timing mode. The timing mark should be rock solid when you're in timing mode, and will jump around any other time you hook up the timing light. 

I don't think it's possible to install a distributor "a little off". So, if you are really in timing mode (please list the steps you take to put your car in timing mode), and have a new distributor, and the car basically runs ok, then I would suspect that the timing between the crank and the cams is off a link or 2 on the chain. You could try a Top Dead Center test to see if the engine timing is properly set. 

Good luck

Steve


----------



## zxt (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks Steve, I'll repeat the process tonight and see what happens. I'll make sure I'll follow the steps to get the engine/ecu into timing mode.

BTW where to find Top Dead Center test?


----------



## zxt (Jun 17, 2006)

Ok here's what I did.

Start engine then waited till it gets to normal temp
Turn engine off
Unplugged TPS
Start engine and rev 3 times past 3k mark.

Hook up my timing light
Timing seems jumping between 14 to 16 degrees, the mark arent steady and always jump around.

I'm going to a dealership this week and will use their CONSULT to see why timing is jumping and not steady.


----------



## steverino (Jul 17, 2006)

The FSM should have the procedure for checking for proper engine timing. Should just be a matter of lining up TDC marks on the pullys/sprockets. 

If you are running at 14-16 BTDC, you are probably experiencing detonation unless you have 91+ octane(U.S. method). Perhaps this would cause the timing to jump around even in timing mode.

Good luck with the consult.

Steve


----------



## zxt (Jun 17, 2006)

Can you tell by the picture if the timing is off? The mark on the left is at the bottom (if you gonna concentrate you should see it) while on the right is very visible.

Where supposed this marks set? I think I read it before somewhere that the marks should be at the top at the same time. Anyways, any ideas? Thanks.

BTW, I never got the chance to go the dealership yet because my baby got hospitalized for 4 days...he's ok nowe though.

Thanks again.


----------



## zxt (Jun 17, 2006)

Here's another pic where the marks on the right is on top.








[/IMG]

Someone from another forum said the mark on the left should be at 10 o'clock while on the right should be on 2 o'clock. If thats correct then looks like the timing are correct.


----------



## steverino (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks like the 2 Cam Sprockets are OK, but the thing that would affect timing is how they are in relation to the Crankshaft. In section EM of the FSM (about page 70) there are diagrams showing where all three marks should be at TDC.

Steve


----------

